# Entry Level DSLR Nikon D3300 Vs D3200 Vs D5100



## anwarmunjewar (Jan 11, 2014)

I'am Looking for a DSLR that is around 30k price and i shortlisted the three option as the D3300 price still not available n not confirmed.

So please help me out which should best in performance and Value for money product.

Thank you !


----------



## kaz (Jan 14, 2014)

D3300 specs wise.... Reviews will suggest better


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 14, 2014)

As you are interested in D3300 ...I suggest wait for a month to get a clear view


----------



## The Incinerator (Jan 14, 2014)

First Impressions
There’s no escaping the fact that the Nikon D3300 isn’t exactly ground breaking. 

The improvements to the model’s continuous shooting speed and ISO range, as well as the reduction in size and newly designed kit lens, are all welcome, although you can’t help but feel that it could benefit from even more tweaks.

We’ll be able to get a better idea just how much these improvements affect the camera’s performance when we get our hands on a full review sample, but for the time being it’s fair to say Nikon D3200 owners won’t be clambering to upgrade.

Nikon D3300 review: Hands-on at CES 2014

MY GRIPE IS THAT THEY HAVE MADE IT EVEN SMALLER as if the last one wasmt enough. But thats just my problem maybe.


----------

